
Tips for Developers Stepping into the Agile Process - Ryanb58
http://www.smartfile.com/blog/tips-for-developers-stepping-into-the-agile-process/
======
carsongross
Also in this series:

"So, You're Going to Prison"

"My First Root Canal"

"Identifying Divorce: Accurate Results With Simple Tools"

~~~
Ryanb58
People gotta start somewhere:p

------
travcunn
I think an important part of agile development is pair programming. This way,
information is shared with the team. Having two sets of eyes on your code can
really increase software quality and shared knowledge.

